
OctoSQL v0.2.0: Excel support, TVF's and more - cube2222
https://github.com/cube2222/octosql/releases/tag/v0.2.0
======
cube2222
As usual, we're very interested in feedback and feature requests if you had
time to check OctoSQL out!

